
Syria war: Russia thwarts drone attack on Hmeimim airbase - trhway
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-42595184
======
trhway
"The UAVs featured an engine taped to a wooden frame, which carried two "home-
made mines", it added."

According to Russia military there were 13 UAVs like this capable of 100km
range:

[https://twitter.com/mod_russia/status/950389451884302336/pho...](https://twitter.com/mod_russia/status/950389451884302336/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.rferl.org%2Fa%2Fsyria-
russia-says-drones-used-attack-bases%2F28963399.html)

